
Avoid getters and setters whenever possible - Dangeranger
https://dev.to/scottshipp/avoid-getters-and-setters-whenever-possible-c8mf
======
jmnicolas
Google cache :
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Fote0b...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Fote0baZZhEJ:https://dev.to/scottshipp/avoid-
getters-and-setters-whenever-
possible-c8m+&cd=1&hl=fr&ct=clnk&gl=fr&client=firefox-b-ab)

------
DamonHD
Broken link.

